# Orb Audio HT Speakers????



## Geeeo (Jun 18, 2011)

Any insight or feedback on Orb Audio Speakers??? 

I just 'found' their web site and am close to HT and integrated audio purchase decisions for 'new' home (retirement).

'New' home is space limited. I have 6 set of B&W speakers in current home, but need to downsize to on wall or in wall speakers in 'new' home.

Any insight or feedback on Orb Audio? Or suggestions? Many thanks, /Geeeo


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have never personally listened to Orb Speakers, but have read many good things about them. I am not sure what your budget is, but Artison Speakers are 1a for best In Wall Speakers I have ever listened to. 1b are Thiel's In Wall Speakers. Both are expensive, however after using B&W's and this being your Retirement Setup, I would give them all a listen.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not listened to the Orb's either. As for in-wall suggestions, I have a few that I would recommend you audition.
Triad
RBH Sound
Snell Acoustics
James Loudspeaker
These manufacturers produce excellent in-wall speakers, unfortunately good quality in-walls come with a hefty price tag. Do you have a budget in mind?


----------

